# Best Source for Scientific Analysis of Dog Food



## Kate (Sep 7, 2011)

I see there is a topic for dog food Reviews.. however, I've found it deficient and would like to offer the fancy these websites for everything nutrition~~

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble
Great Dane Lady | Dog Health, Nutrition, HOD, Allergies


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't like the Great Dane lady's website. It's all very commercialized and is very anti-raw feeding and she doesn't believe dogs are carnivores. I've read a lot of her articles and am yet to be impressed. She comes across as a snob, too.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm with Caty, I don't so much like The Great Dane lady or her website at all. A lot of misinformation, half truths, and product pushing. 
And I say this as an owner of 5 Great Danes.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Have to agree with the others about the Great Dane "lady"... 

Proud dad of 3 Danes


----------



## Kate (Sep 7, 2011)

I do not think you have to like someone to find them educational and informed. What she says about raw is concurred by Veterinary professionals. There are a few German Shepherd Dog people I don't like too, so I am not surprised to see some Dane people who do not like her. Saying you have Dane actually worked against your argument.. I come from the competitive political dog show rings where quite often Breeders within a certain breed have no respect for each other. That's life!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I don't think shes well informed or educational in the terms of nutrition. She pushes an artificial diet of puffed crap and numerous supplements. She really has no experience or knowledge of raw...just like most veterinarians. 

You'll find that most people here do a ton of research into nutrition of their pets. It's not about respect...I have respect for what the Dane lady does but that doesn't mean I agree with it or that its right.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Kate said:


> I do not think you have to like someone to find them educational and informed. What she says about raw is concurred by Veterinary professionals. There are a few German Shepherd Dog people I don't like too, so I am not surprised to see some Dane people who do not like her. Saying you have Dane actually worked against your argument.. I come from the competitive political dog show rings where quite often Breeders within a certain breed have no respect for each other. That's life!


It's not that I dislike HER. I dislike her website and find it to be inaccurate and all based around product pushing. She is against raw without really knowing anything about it. 
Like I said, half truths. 
It's not that I dislike her because I'm a Dane person. I don't work like that. I dislike misinformation.

She is an excellent businesswoman. :wink:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She places too much emphasis on studies.. when 99% of studies done are done with a financial interest in an outcome. Certainly 100% of pet food company sponsored ones.. which is 100% of the studies done on raw. That always creates a bias... 

Plus, she says no one without a degree in animal nutrition should be making diets. Dumbing us down. A carnivore diet is EASIER than an omnivore diet.. do YOU have a degree in human nutrition? If not, I hope you aren't feeding yourself :wink:... the body has an amazing ability to adapt to the worst of the worst of diets.. see all those dogs living on Ol'Roy.. So a small variation in a RAW diet is just fine! Amounts do NOT need to be exact! 

The truth is in the people who stand to gain nothing financially.. which would be us, and other raw feeding groups, not a website geared toward selling products and supplements. Anecdotal evidence is where it's at when it comes to pet food. :wink: Otherwise you can believe what the companies say and feed Purina which is supposedly one of the best.

The truth is in the dog. :wink:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Kate said:


> I do not think you have to like someone to find them educational and informed. What she says about raw is concurred by Veterinary professionals.


Problem is that Great Dane Lady NOR the greatest majority of veterinary professionals have a clue about a raw diet or how to feed it. They are all full of half truths and outright lies. For example vets will tell you bout dogs dying from eating raw bones. They will tell you bout dogs dying from salmonella and e-coli poisoning ... those are both lies. All of those happen so infrequently as to be inconsequential. A vet will tell you he sees it every day. He/she is lying to you.

The prey model raw diet has stood the test of time over 1,000,000 years. Kibble has been around about 60 years. Why don't people ask the kibble companies to actually prove their diet is superior to a raw diet? No one ever does. They can't prove it because it's not. Show me a nutritionist that isn't a part of the dog food industry or vet industry that will tell you highly process overly cooked foods are more nutritious than fresh whole foods. Don't bother looking, there isn't one.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's unlikely that we'll see a wide-scale unbiased dog nutrition study comparing one manufactured dog food to another; or raw compared to any other type of diet. Who would fund it? Certainly not any pet food manufacturer or the AVMA.

It leaves all of us dog owners on our own to research; arrive at our own conclusions; and then arrive at a feeding plan that best fits our beliefs and lifestyle.


----------

